# Lyrae's udder.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I just snapped this before milking. She was with the baby before I milked her so that's why she's lopsided. I'll get a better one later. :wink:










Here's a side view from last night.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! She looks VERY GOOD!! Nice medial and (to novice me) really nice rear attachment...yep you can tell the baby likes her right side better!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Now that's a milk goat! Very nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats really nice!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! It's very easy to milk too. (as long as she's holding still. :roll: ) The lumps that she had before are finally just about gone. She's much better on the stand than she was but if she hears that baby cry then she tends to get upset. And she doesn't like for me to touch her right side.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just keep at it, even as she jumps and wriggles! Or she will learn that moving makes you stop. 

I even milked a goat as she layed down (of course I didnt' get any milk all went on the ground but it was the principle of the thing) she learned quickly that i was not going to stop milking just because seh layed down


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, she managed to smash my fingers today though. I keep my stand next to a wall because she tends to try and hang herself. (I use a sheep stanchion right now until I get my milkstand made)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ouch! Keep working with her. Was she milked before?

Boy she looks like a dream to milk! :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No she's never been milked before. That's why I'm pretty happy with her even though she's never actually been milked before she's fairly good at standing for me unless she hears that baby or I try the right teat. :roll: 

Yes when she's behaving she is a dream to milk very nice sized teats! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume that the sheep fitting stand does not have a place to put grain,right? Can you try stacking somethign up for you to put her feed dish on? that will help keep her occupied.

I would make sure teh right teat is ok and not sore in any way - are you milking it dispite her dislike for you to?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Right, it just has a place to hold the head so that they can't get away. I could try stacking some stuff, but she seems fine chewing her cud most of the time.

The right teat may be sore from Orion, the little guy attacks it. She let's him nurse off of it fine, she just throws a fit over me touching it, I usually milk it a little and won't quit until she lets me do it, but I don't do a whole lot with it right now.

Here's a newer pic when she's more even.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's lookin nice Crissa!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice udder!! :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely "bountiful"!! She looks great.....now just be careful that all your efforts to put some meat on her bones don't go straight to that gorgeous udder. Some does "forget" to keep some nutrition for themselves and really put it in the milk bucket!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! Very nice Crissa!! My does nursing singles tend to not let me milk one side too. I always make sure I milk them out even if they won't let me because they have to learn


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

liz said:


> Absolutely "bountiful"!! She looks great.....now just be careful that all your efforts to put some meat on her bones don't go straight to that gorgeous udder. Some does "forget" to keep some nutrition for themselves and really put it in the milk bucket!


That's what she's doing too. :roll: She's producing LOTS of milk! I don't know exactly how much considering I haven't gotten to keep any of it yet. When should I be able to start drinking her milk? It will be 2 weeks this Friday since she had Orion.

Can anyone tell me the best and worst things about her udder?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should be able to use it now....actually thats about how long I wait for a heavy producing mini, thi way the kid(s) get what they need and I can take the rest. She does look really good to me..nice separation and nice rear attachment....how's her fore udder? Is it smoothly blended with her belly? Her teats are in a nice position ( nice handles too).....you should try milking a mini with using just your thumb and 2-3 fingers...depends on teat size!! She will stand for you and not get swivel hipped if you can put her morning grain ration in front of her, Since I milk 2 twice a day they have gotten into the routine..Binky goes thru the barn door first and up on the stand where she waits for me to stall Angel and give Heidi, Angel and my boys their grain...Binky is milked and fed, then she goes out with Angel and Bootsie is up and waiting, Heidi goes out and since I'm drying up Tilly she's off grain for awhile I fill hay racks and get Boots milked and out she goes to fill up on hay while I get the milk to the house and head to work. Get Lyrae into a routine and she will happily please you filling that bucket.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You can start drinking the milk, usually you only have to wait one week for it to stop tasting like colostrum.

The only thing I can see wrong with it is that there appears to be a pocket in the front, and her teats point a little bit out.

Her udder is really high and wide in the rear, good teat placement and size and good division of the udder with a strong MSL.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes there is a small pocket in the front, I can fit my finger up to the top of the nail in there at the most. So in my buck that I'll be reserving next year I'll be looking for one that will improve that. 

And I'll try drinking the milk soon. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful udder! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Now that's a nice udder! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's got a really nice udder, isn't she from ellen dorsey?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin: She was Ellen Dorsey's and then she sold her to a lady in Kansas who then sold her to me. And I'm very happy with her.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love ellen's animals both the nubians and the nigerians. after i finish school i want to get some nigerians from her. you can't go wrong but her udder is BEAUTIFUL. socked on awesome medial


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm very happy with Lyrae and I plan on buying another doe from Ellen soon. :wink: I'm breeding Lyrae's buckling to one of my other doe's before I consider selling him in the hopes he passes that udder on. Ellen was acually considering buy Lyrae back. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i doubt you'd let that happen now.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope, she's stayin'!!! :wink:


----------

